# Ping Myself but not gateway or other PC on hub



## Poppa_Roy (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi ,
new to MAcs but i have a G4 that i am trying to network to my enterprise.
one G4 and one PC on a netgear hub. 
G4 Cannot ping gateway or PC. Can ping the manually configured IP on G4(itself).  
The PC that is on the hub can ping the gateway but not the G4.
get a "ping: sendto: Host is down" message on the ping attempt.

I have double and triple check ip, gateway, and subnet settings.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

The cable or network card could be bad. I mean: Without actually _seeing_ the numbers, we can only agree on that you really double-checked everything and didn't miss an error... Generally, if the IPs are correct, it should be perfectly "pingable".


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2006)

Does that G4 have an Airport wireless card in it?  If so, make sure you're not configuring that instead of the Ethernet connection.  Other than that, I can't think of what else the problem might be.

EDIT: Although fryke seems to have an idea..   Forgot about that...thanks fryke. 

Have you also tried connecting it to another port on the switch/hub?  It could be that the port is bad as well.  Also, make sure that you have the Ethernet set to auto-negotiate.  If it is alreayd there, then try manually setting the link speed.


----------



## Poppa_Roy (Aug 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Does that G4 have an Airport wireless card in it?  If so, make sure you're not configuring that instead of the Ethernet connection.  Other than that, I can't think of what else the problem might be.
> 
> EDIT: Although fryke seems to have an idea..   Forgot about that...thanks fryke.
> 
> Have you also tried connecting it to another port on the switch/hub?  It could be that the port is bad as well.  Also, make sure that you have the Ethernet set to auto-negotiate.  If it is alreayd there, then try manually setting the link speed.





I am setting params under the built in ethernet settings in the system preferences. When i look at network status i did notice something like e04 or something like that and another ### with a different ip(sorry going of of memory). but didnt know what that was. Could that be the airport?  do i have to set or turn it off somehow?
Also the port checks out with other pc's so i know that the port is good.

The G4 when i got it was hook to another network and working but i did repartition, reformat and re install 10.3

thanks for any help


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2006)

And you're sure that the ethernet cable is good like fryke suggested?


----------



## Poppa_Roy (Aug 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> And you're sure that the ethernet cable is good like fryke suggested?




yes i can hook another pc to it and no problem


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 5, 2006)

Also, does it have any other ethernet ports?  I only ask because you mentioned e04 and usually if the Mac has one ethernet port it shows up as en0.


----------



## HateEternal (Aug 6, 2006)

Just as a note, if you are running XP on your PC you might want to make sure that the firewall is set to respond to pings. By default it won't. I'm not saying this is a solution to your problem, because you can't ping anything and the PC can't ping the Mac, but it could cause a headache later on.

So I'm a little confused by your setup. From your post you mention a PC, hub, and Mac but then you refer to a gateway. So, how exactly is everything setup?


```
PC ----- > Hub <----- Mac
            ^
            |
        Gateway/Router
```

Is that right? And if so, does your gateway support DHCP? Static configured IPs can be a pain sometimes.


----------

